# Breeder Recommendations in Ontario



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,

I'm thinking about getting a German Shepherd and I'm looking for recommendations for breeders in Ontario (Canada). I'm located in the Binbrook/Hamilton area and willing to travel within 2-2.5 hours. My GS experience has been walking a couple in the neighbourhood as well as owning a GS cross.

I'm looking for a dog with a straight back & less angulation in the rear end, I've read that these are found in the working lines? A dog with a great temperament and low to medium drive is wanted as well. I currently have a 3yr old labrador retriever who I've attended training with for the past 3yrs, we compete in RallyFree (obedience combined with tricks) and have also done Treiball (herding exercise balls). I'm fairly active and enjoy going for walks, hiking, running and bike riding.

If anyone can provide any info or help with finding a reputable breeder, it would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These older threads have some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/572793-recommended-breeders-ontario.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/686601-ontario-quebec-gsd-breeders.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/235546-ontario-breeders-comments-please.html


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

If you're looking for a WL breeding in Ontario specifically, there's quite a handful I suggest checking out:

- Wendelin (in Quebec along the border of Ontario)
- Kaltenbach
- Carmspack
- Narnia

My girl is almost exactly what you've described - moderately driven, loves doing outdoor activities, and she's awesome at settling in the house now that she's 10 months. I can go all out with her and do a crazy amount of hiking, trailing, training, etc. and she's up for it, or I can laze around and watch TV or read while she cuddles me on the couch or bed. She's a Wendelin dog. But any of the above breeders would have excellent dogs for you that would fit your lifestyle. Things like "straight back" tend to be BYB terms, so I wouldn't worry so much about that if you're in the hands on a great breeder. 

The breeder of the Carmspack dogs is actually on our forum, and she's an exceptional resource for all of us here. She knows her stuff, and if she isn't breeding she would know a great breeder as well. She's in Toronto area if I recall correctly.


----------



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi, thank you for the info! I’m not necessarily looking for the working lines. I have read a lot about the problems with roached backs and extreme hind end angles and want to make sure I get a dog that is going to be structurally sound.

Temperament is very important to me as well, I do want a dog that is going to be able to go for a run if I want or be fine not doing much too (if I’m sick or there’s bad weather & cant get out as much). I know how you raise and train a dog will contribute to this as well. 

Looking to get as much info as I can and be pointed in the right direction so I can choose a breeder that will have the best matches puppy for me.


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes to everything @Femfa said. The breeders she listed are all excellent. I also have a Wendelin puppy that I'm very happy with.

If you're interested in researching showline kennels as well, there are a couple good ones in Ontario. Amalaberg (Niagara Falls) and Dei Precision (Milton) are both very reputable breeders of West German Showlines. Their dogs are titled and health tested and still retain some working ability.

Good luck in your search!


----------

